# co2 for 20gal



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

I have just really been getting into planted aquariums and would like to know what you would recommend for co2 without spending a bunch of money. right now the tank has a 65watt light with a few vals and java moss but i will be added more in the next few weeks. the tank has been running for 1year with tetras and 4shrimp also.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Well if you want to save some money you could do a DIY co2. That will save you lots of money.
I heard DIY CO2 the "Jello Method" is super awesome and last longer but i could be wrong.
Though i don't really know the specifics on this method because i don't use DIYs.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Pay me now or pay me later. Take your choice.

DIY is very inexpensive to get into but costs more in the long run. Pressurized CO2 is more expensive up front and is very low cost after that. Pressurized is usually less aggraravation as well. But both can be a PITA if you try to cheap out or take short cuts.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

whats a basic co2 setup for this size tank going to go for? also is there a place that sells it as a package?


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

is something like this any good?
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/ctl3684/cp18478/si1380873/cl1/red_sea_co2_biogenerator?&path=c3684-def-USD-16695%23%23-1%23%23-1~~q636f32~~c3684-def-USD-18477%23%232%23%2313~~nc3684-def-USD-18478%23%230%23%23w&query=co2&offset=


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I bought mine from Rex Grigg a while back and it has been OK.

I have heard people complain about and praise them all so it is a crap shoot.

The newest thing is two stage regulators.

Tanks are usually at Gas Suppliers, Fire Extinguisher places, and carbonated beverage suppliers or some folk have used small tanks from Paintball rigs. The market has apparently supplied regulators to fit Paintball stuff because of the demand.

Do a search online for CO2 stuff. There is a host of stuff out there.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Save yourself weeks of hassle, money, potential algae problems, explosions and yeast leaks, and just save up for pressurized CO2. 

There really is no substitute that even comes close to pressure CO2 in terms of its effect on plants. 

DIY is little better than having no CO2 at all. Even flourish excel would be a better choice since it can be dosed with more consistency and less hassle. 

DIY CO2 can be fun to set up though and monitor for the first few weeks, but it quickly loses its charm especially with all the potential pitfalls associated with it.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

vtchef said:


> I have just really been getting into planted aquariums and would like to know what you would recommend for co2 without spending a bunch of money. right now the tank has a 65watt light with a few vals and java moss but i will be added more in the next few weeks. the tank has been running for 1year with tetras and 4shrimp also.


My feeling is that getting into planted aquaria is not a cheap hobby. It's probably not as expensive as golf but pretty close if you don't join a country club!

There is a lot of DIY stuff and some of it will work but you really need to have a lot of up front information and someone to guide you through the rough spots.

I don't mean to discourage you because this is a rewarding hobby but think of it as a long term investment and get the best you can up front; as it will save you a lot in the long run.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a website i can order from and what will i need for pressurized co2?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

www.aquabuys.com

get this
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...o2_kit_basic&Category_Code=i2&Product_Count=0

it is about as cheap as you will find a package almost complete (less the tank) you will find.

You should be able to get a 2.5lb or 5lb tank from a local weld supply shop or a home brewing store.
Some fire extinguisher places will have them also.

If not there are some online home brewing sites (www.thebeveragefactory.com might be one)
that sell them for good prices.

5lb should cost you about $65 or so. Don't get one if it is over $85 I would say.
I say 2.5lb is an option for you since you have a small tank. I used one on a 29 gallon and got 5 months out of it all the time, so it is enough if you can get one for cheap. Some will say it is too small, but only if having to fill it every 6 months is too much for you, is it too small for you.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, the only BAD thing about the link above is that it comes with silicone tubing.
It is not ideal for Co2 and will break down and leech some of the gas, which means filling sooner.

You can get Co2 proof tube (I recommend that you do that soon after getting set up, but you CAN set it up out of the box with out too much worry immediatly) from Green Leaf Aquariums www.greenleafaquariums.com

And I just looked and he has 5lb cylinders for $69.99, a good price so I would get it there.

most places sell 2.5lb cylinders for the same price as the 5lb cylinder when they are new.
The only real deal you get on them for much less is when you get them used from a weld shop or the like.
If you feel like shopping around and have weld shops to call around you, go for it, if you don't and want a new one, get it from Orlando at Green leaf.

One thing to note about filling your tanks.

Some places (like home brew and fire extinguisher shops) will FILL YOUR TANK.
Other places, like many welding shops that sell lots of GAS to mfg companies, tend to SWAP empty tanks for full ones.

The 2nd choice SUCKS if you just spent top dollar on a nice shiny new aluminum cylinder and you SWAP it for an old beat up ugly steel tank painted silver or red.

The good thing about these shops that swap is you can go and buy a full tank from them, sometimes for as much as a NEW Empty one cost (sometimes, this is where you have to shop around) and the good thing about SWAPPING them is you ALWAYS GET A CERTIFIED tank. With a BRAND NEW TANK you don't have to re-certify if for several years (maybe 5, then every 2, like smogging a car IIRC) but you have to do it sometime down the line.
so there is something to be said for the older SWAPPING tanks if you can start off for a good price.
I think my first 5lb cylinder I got on sale at a weld shop, filled for $72.50, then I swapped it out when empty for $12.
They always let me take my pick so I could pick out the nicest one they had and I was ALWAYS able to get an Alum one.
However for my 10lb tank, they NEVER had anything but Silver Painted Steel ones.
Oh well, I don't really care, but then again, I never bought a BRAND NEW ONE and had it swapped out for a used one, but I have heard of unsuspecting folks who let it happen, so consider yourself forewarned.


----------

